# 2013 Beetle turns off while driving



## Lakeliving (Jun 27, 2015)

Today is the second time our 2013 beetle convertible has turned off while driving. First time I was behind the wheel and this time my wife (pregnant) was driving as it lost power. What the heck is going on with this thing? I've seen some random posts on the web with others with similar issues. I did a search here and did not see anything unless I missed it. Once you coast to a stop you can restart and drive like nothing ever happened. 

I've had enough cars to know the service department will not be able to duplicate the issue, thus sends us on our way. 

Any thoughts? Others with this issue? 

Thanks

Andy (0\ ! /0)


----------



## jorgearramirez (Jun 28, 2015)

Check the fuse box on top of battery if any of the wires look damaged or green is has to be replaced. 
OEM I made mistake and got after market big mistake. 

Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Wonder if it's fuel related, that happened to my CC turned out to be a Fuel Pump Issues in the gas tank.


----------



## Frango100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Does it gradually loose power, or is it like you switch the ignition in off? Which engine?
I would first take it to a place where they can put it on a scanner to see if any fault code is set.


----------



## Lakeliving (Jun 27, 2015)

It will all of a sudden die. Then you start it back up and you're good to go like nothing happened. That makes me thing something electrical. My wife dropped it off at the dealer this morning so who knows what they will find. I don't feel comfortable with her driving it now though. Motor is the 2.5L 

Here is a shot when we bought it new last May


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

No check engine light or EPC lit on the dash? I know this sounds stupid, but change the battery in the key fob.


----------



## Lakeliving (Jun 27, 2015)

There are no warning signs (lights on the dash) prior to it turning off. Just cruising along then nothing. In regards to the key fob battery, it happened once with my key, and once with my wifes. Are these known for bad battery life? This is my first new VW, I have had several air cooled beetles over the years and still have my 57 swing axle buggy. Those are a lot easier to work on! Thanks for all the replies. I'll post what the dealer finds....although I am not optimistic.


----------



## Frango100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Normally when the problem is fuel pump related, the engine will loose power slowly and then finally stall. If it suddenly stalls, i would expect more an ignition switch problem or a sensor input to the ECU.


----------



## Lakeliving (Jun 27, 2015)

Dealer called and said there is an update to the ecu for this issue. Apparently ours is the first VW to have this done by the dealer. I'm trying to get more information to make sure smoke is not being blown you know where. There was also a leak at the driver side a pilar when it rained.


----------



## Lakeliving (Jun 27, 2015)

The paperwork from the dealer noted the ECM update is #3723 for the stalling issue. Hopefully this was the fix.


----------



## JaneBayer (Jul 4, 2015)

*2013 VW Beetle Stalled on Freeway*

My 2013 VW Turbo Beetle stalled on the highway on 6/19/15 as well - I was driving 60 miles an hour in rush hour traffic and had to call 911. I was lucky I was not rear-ended. We had it towed to the dealership. 

They can't find anything wrong with it. Even though the engine light was on when they started it. The error message indicated a fuel rail pressure malfunction. Yet because they couldn't duplicate the problem, they claim there is nothing to be fixed. This is an unacceptable response! I am working with a VW case manager. 
I haven't driven the car since. I am not willing to take a chance driving the car until they determine for a fact, why this happened.

If this is happening to anyone please log it here, but more importantly, report it to VW corporate AND report it on National Highway Transportation website: http://www.nhtsa.gov -- Volkswagen must take responsibilty with this issue before someone is seriously injured or killed. 




Lakeliving said:


> Today is the second time our 2013 beetle convertible has turned off while driving. First time I was behind the wheel and this time my wife (pregnant) was driving as it lost power. What the heck is going on with this thing? I've seen some random posts on the web with others with similar issues. I did a search here and did not see anything unless I missed it. Once you coast to a stop you can restart and drive like nothing ever happened.
> 
> I've had enough cars to know the service department will not be able to duplicate the issue, thus sends us on our way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakeliving (Jun 27, 2015)

It happened again on Friday on my way home from work. I guess there are other issues than an ecm update.......This is crazy. I've been working with a case manager and am waiting for a call back today.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

The wife's TDi died a couple of times on her just after she left the parking garage at work, it was written off to fuel level & a steep hill (right outside the garage), but when it happened else where we booked it in. 

She was always able to restart it right away though. 

It was deemed to be a small amount of water that had gotten into the intercooler that was sloshing around & would coincidently block the port, a check valve & new intercooler were the fix. I hope it was right because it sounds like a load of bollocks to me, but so far so good.


----------



## Lakeliving (Jun 27, 2015)

The case manager at VW called me yesterday to advise the dealer replaced the crank sensor which should solve the problem. We'll see if this is the final fix or if they are just throwing parts at it. I'm off to search the forum in regards to this sensor.


----------

